# AMD 8350 running at 1404 MHz .. what am I doing wrong?



## manishcho (May 18, 2013)

Hello,

I just assembled a new PC of below config

AMD FX 8350
ASUS M5A97 R2.0
Vengence 4gb
1TB WD HDD
Sapphire 7770 1GB DDR5

Please find attached the CPU-Z screenshot. My System is running dead slow, I cant multi task and also my RAM shows 4GB (2.92GB Usable)

Please HELP what have I done wrong?? what info do you need?


----------



## The Incinerator (May 18, 2013)

Disable Cool & Quite in Bios.


----------



## manishcho (May 18, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Disable Cool & Quite in Bios.



Dont know what that is and how to do that but let me search the BIOS and let you know what happened.


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2013)

Also, as your usable ram is showing 2.92 GB, I guess you have installed 32bit version of windows, install 64 bit version.


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2013)

@ OP - don't play with CnQ unless you want to OC your cpu or it's creating some real issue like hang ups, bsod etc. .. CnQ is actually good for cpu as when your pc don't do heavy tasks it reduces cpu voltage and speed to save power thus producing less heat and increases component life time.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 19, 2013)

manishcho said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just assembled a new PC of below config
> 
> ...


You haven't done anything wrong. See, all modern processors and motherboards (and virtualy all electronic devices) come with certain power saving technologies. In case of CPU, it lowers it's voltages and clock rate when there's not much load on it. Its a perfectly normal and good way to save power. When gaming or doing any work which loads the cpu, the clock rate will automatically go upto 4 GHz or hoigher (turbo). try to run some benchmark (prime95 for eg.) and then watch CPUZ's readings.


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 19, 2013)

same here );
AMD FX 8350 is 4.0GHZ one right?
it feels like i am working on p4 system. );

not hijacking your thread but would be watching out for replies.
Thanks.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> try to run some benchmark (prime95 for eg.) and then watch CPUZ's readings.



Do as suggested above

Also in your screen shot check the multipler it says 7-21 & you r sys was working @ multipler of 7, 200.67*7=1404.69MHz

@ full load it should read something like
200.67*21=4212.07MHz


----------

